# OPI Spring 2008 Preview - India



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2007)

OPI Presents a Paradise of Color: The India Collection for Spring/Summer 2008

Color has the energy to excite, to charm, and to soothe â€“ and the shades of the new India Collection by OPI for Spring/Summer 2008 offer a sunny, high-energy palette for nails and lips.

â€œThere has never been a better, brighter moment for color than now,â€ explains Suzi Weiss-Fischmann, OPI Executive VP &amp; Artistic Director. â€œSpringâ€™s fashion palette is filled with rosy pink, magenta, turquoise, yellow (the new â€˜itâ€™ shade), tangerine, and geranium red, used as splashes against natural tones and in bold graphic prints. Shades of hot pink, orange, vivid red, and coral on nails are the perfect complement.â€

According to Weiss-Fischmann, lighter shades for nails are so right with the seasonâ€™s alluring, feminine fabrics. She suggests pale opal nails with delicate dresses of flowing chiffon, organza, tulle, and liquid jersey (very romantic on toes during a midnight walk on the beach); and dove grey nails to accessorize springâ€™s must-have dress, the body-skimming sheath, shown in soft, watercolor tones. Carnation-pink nails enhance fashion details like sheer overlays, tiered skirts, ruffles, and pleats.

â€œNeutrals, darks, and metallics add sophisticated color to nails and lips,â€ says Weiss-Fischmann. â€œTry these shades with fashionâ€™s long, fluid tunics and loosely cut trousers in mineral tones, as well with high-waisted pants and slouchy jackets â€“ including an updated spin on the safari jacket.â€

Wide-brimmed hats, brightly colored bangles and clutches, open-toed wedge heels, and India-inspired beading and metallic embroidery are important touches.

The 12 shades for nails from the India Collection by OPI allow you to immerse yourself in the seasonâ€™s color nirvana:

Get Me to the Taj on Time - I donâ€™t want to miss this pale opal shade!

ElePhantastic Pink - This carnation pink may start a stampede!

I'm Indi-a Mood for Love - And this hot pink is what I lust for!

Lunch at the Delhi - Now serving a luscious shade of coral.

MonSooner or Later - Drench your nails in this deluge of orange-red.

Keys to My Karma - Start your good fortune with this rich red.

Moon Over Mumbai - A romantic shade of soft, moonlit grey.

Yoga-ta Get this Blue! - Make this deep, dark blue your fashion mantra.

Royal Rajah Ruby - Jeweled burgundy befitting a princeâ€™s princess.

Curry Up Don't Be Late! - This spicy golden metallic simmers with style!

Black Cherry Chutney - Deliciously dark black-red.

Charmed by a Snake - A charming, disarming shade of bronze.

The India Collection Nail Lacquers contain no DBP, Toluene, or Formaldehyde, and each features the exclusive OPI ProWideâ„¢ Brush for the ultimate in application.

Three of the India Collection shades â€“ Lunch at the Delhi, Royal Rajah Ruby, and Charmed by a Snake â€“ are designated as Suziâ€™s Picks and are also available in coordinating Lip Colour and Lip Liner. OPI Lip Colour has a richer, silkier new formula, developed to wear and last beautifully.

The India Collection by OPI will be available beginning February 6, 2008, at Professional Salons, including Beauty Brands, Beauty First, Dillardâ€™s, JCPenney, Pure Beauty, Regis, Trade Secret, and Ulta, for $8.50 ($9.95 CAN) suggested retail for each Nail Lacquer and $10.00 ($12.50 CAN) suggested retail for each Lip Colour and Lip Liner.

Source


----------



## andrrea (Dec 16, 2007)

They sound so pretty! I love OPI!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2007)

they sound great !!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for posting Marisol!


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 18, 2007)

Their names are always so cute and funny.


----------



## Bjooti (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't wait for this collection. It sounds divine.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 7, 2008)

I wonder if that means the price has gone up... They've been $7.50... Although, everyone seems to vary in price too.

Okay, so my wishlist is as goes:

Get Me to the Taj on Time - I donâ€™t want to miss this pale opal shade!

Lunch at the Delhi - Now serving a luscious shade of coral.

Keys to My Karma - Start your good fortune with this rich red.

Moon Over Mumbai - A romantic shade of soft, moonlit grey.

Royal Rajah Ruby - Jeweled burgundy befitting a princeâ€™s princess.

Black Cherry Chutney - Deliciously dark black-red.

Charmed by a Snake - A charming, disarming shade of bronze.

Yoga-ta Get this Blue! - Make this deep, dark blue your fashion mantra (debating!)


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2008)

sounds like a good collection! lol I love opi names


----------



## ivette (Jan 8, 2008)

the colors sound great

(cute names too)


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

They sound lovely, and the names are great.


----------



## fawp (Jan 8, 2008)

Aww...no pictures.




Sounds awesome, though.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds pretty.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 18, 2008)

W00T! Found a pic of the polishes!






SOURCE


----------



## fawp (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Cassiopea (Feb 9, 2008)

My wishlist:

*Black Cherry Chutney*

*Royal Rajah Ruby*

*Yoga-ta Get this Blue *


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm interested in the navy one and the gold one.


----------

